# Two-faced



## Sylvanite (May 14, 2012)

This was an experiment in mixing Alumilite White with Alumilite RC3 Black.  I just wanted to see if the two resins were compatible.  I'd have to say that they are.







I cut this blank from a spot in the pour that had a crossover betwen fine lines and larger blobs of each resin, so this pen has two very distinct faces.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## ronfinch (May 14, 2012)

Dang it, Eric! You're gonna cost me more money!!!!!!! 3 of each will work, let me know how much.....


----------



## bobjackson (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful Eric. Love em.


----------



## longbeard (May 14, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!! 
those are mighty fine lookin pens
awesome job on the casting


----------



## Sylvanite (May 14, 2012)

I guess I wasn't clear enough - that's two different sides of one pen.  Thanks for the compliments though.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## jjjaworski (May 14, 2012)

What a great looking pen. It's like having a positive and a negative in one pen.

Thanks for experimenting with those casting resins and posting the photo.


----------



## Joe S. (May 14, 2012)

My reaction when I saw both pens:
WWWWOOOAAHH!!!
My reaction when I realized it's one pen:
THUD.

That's great! Can you show a pic of the split in the middle?


----------



## boxerman (May 14, 2012)

Cool looking pen.


----------



## mredburn (May 14, 2012)

very nicely done  beautiful blank and pen.


----------



## eldee (May 14, 2012)

Those are quite striking pens. Fantastic!


----------



## Sylvanite (May 14, 2012)

Joe S. said:


> Can you show a pic of the split in the middle?



This is what the back of the pen looks like, showing the transition between sides.






I hope you like it,
Eric


----------



## Mason Kuettel (May 14, 2012)

Awesome!  Too many more pens like that and i will be cleaning a spot in the garage (shop/studio) for casting supplies!


----------



## McBryde (May 15, 2012)

Very impressive pouring job Eric! Gorgeous pen!

E


----------



## Sataro (May 15, 2012)

Great job on that casting job. Looking at the pen side views, I would never have guessed they were the same pen. Great job on the pen also.


----------



## ghostrider (May 15, 2012)

Nice pour.


----------



## wizard (May 15, 2012)

Eric, That is an absolutely awesome pen. The name is very appropriate! Beautiful job casting...I did a double take because I also thought you were showing two different pens...Regards, Doc


----------



## bluwolf (May 15, 2012)

That is some very nice work. Good on you. I like that a lot.

Mike


----------



## ronfinch (May 15, 2012)

Ok then, I'll take six!!!


----------



## WWAtty (May 16, 2012)

Really nice "night & day" effect there.  Nice job!


----------



## tkbarron (May 17, 2012)

Great job Eric!

Tom


----------



## anthonyd (May 17, 2012)

A very creative blank design.

Tony


----------



## rizaydog (May 18, 2012)

Thats a great looking pen.  Nice cast.


----------

